# Buying Netbook on Monday, May I have some suggestions?



## ithehappy (Apr 16, 2011)

As the title says. Budget strict at 15-18k max. Purpose- Long time internet surfing, that's all. Must be lightweight, around 1.25-1.50 kg.
I have asked some retailers about AMD E350 based processors, they didn't even hear of it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gtcdon (Apr 16, 2011)

*go for asus ee pc 1215B : ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Eee- ASUS Eee PC 1215B

price : 17,990 according to techtree who has also reviewed it 
Asus Eee PC 1215B

its based on amd e350 processors and even supports full HD playback.....dont know of its availability everywhere..*


----------



## akshayt (Apr 16, 2011)

If I were you I would get a tablet instead


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 16, 2011)

gtcdon said:


> *go for asus ee pc 1215B : ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Eee- ASUS Eee PC 1215B
> 
> price : 17,990 according to techtree who has also reviewed it
> Asus Eee PC 1215B
> ...



Thanks. I have to find if it's available here.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 18, 2011)

Guys what's this Free DOS Operating system? In some Netbooks it's stated as an Operating system! Does that mean I won't be able to install XP/Win 7 in it?


----------



## vickybat (Apr 18, 2011)

^^ Its nothing like that. You can install any os except osx in it.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh...but why is it saying DOS? Is it because any genuine Windows not coming with it or else? And what would be the Pre installed OS for those Netbooks?


----------



## aningbo (Apr 18, 2011)

it comes with DOS. u will need to install winXp, 7, linux except osx. 

unless u know someone who can install OS for u, dont buy it. u wont be able to use it straight out of the box.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 18, 2011)

aningbo said:


> it comes with DOS. u will need to install winXp, 7, linux except osx.
> 
> unless u know someone who can install OS for u, dont buy it. u wont be able to use it straight out of the box.



Ok, thanks. I know how to install an OS


----------



## modder (Apr 19, 2011)

Asus 1215B has multiple processor options:

E350 1.6GHz (dual core)
OR
C30 1.2GHz (single core)
OR
C50 1.0GHz (dual core)

Asus 1215B that techtree reviewed was with C50@Rs. 17,999 and I think it will take quite some time to hit the market in India. Techtree previously reviewed Asus 1215N, but its still not available here. The ones that appear on Asus India website are only available in the local market.

Go for netbooks with DOS, it saves a lot of $$$. I purchased an Asus 1215T last year with DOS, setting it up with Win7 ULT. using a pen drive was a breeze. The support/driver disk that came along with it worked great too!


----------



## kaudey (Apr 20, 2011)

I am too planning to buy a new one this weekend. Getting really good discounts on the HP netbooks + 12% employee discount . So will be getting an N570 based for abt 13.5k. I wanted to know if its really worth to invest on 2GB RAM for such a small CPU. Also, if I should invest 2k more and get a win7 basic instead of the bundled DOS crap. I guess win7 basic will cost abt 3.5k if I buy separately.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 21, 2011)

modder said:


> Asus 1215B has multiple processor options:
> 
> E350 1.6GHz (dual core)
> OR
> ...



Well I don't know why these products take ages to come here ! Anyway I still have some 2 weeks time as I am going outside town, if it's doesn't come by that time I have to buy something. Actually the reason I wanted to buy the E350 based Netbook was the performance difference with an Atom based CPU is huge. Anyway, if it doesn't come here I have to end up buying an Atom based Netbook, my purpose is surfing Net, Downloading and some work, it will be on for 24*7, I think an Atom CPU is more than enough powerful to handle those jobs, what do ya say?

PS- Why all the Netbooks within 20k are having Atom CPU's? I think C2D CPU's should be available in that price.


----------



## kaudey (Apr 29, 2011)

Bought an HP Mini 110-3608 from HP world, Bangalore for Rs.17000. This has got atom n570+1GB DDR3+win7 starter. I discovered that in win7 starter, u cannot change ur background wallpaper like other windows, which is really irritating. Some Pros and cons:
Pros: 
1)Brilliant screen
2)Nice glossy outer cover
3)Hardware switch for wifi and bluetooth
Cons:
1)Trackpad buttons are really hard and below the trackpad which is a little inconvenient to use
2)It has got a wide bezel around the screen which is ugly
3)Slider power button feels a little flimsy

Planning to upgrade the memory to 2GB, which according to the dealer will cost me Rs.1400


----------



## Tenida (May 4, 2011)

Look at this Netbook its looks promising.I am thinking of buying.


----------



## ithehappy (May 5, 2011)

Amartya it's a nice one, good find, C2D 1.4 GHz at 20k is a great deal mate


----------



## Tenida (May 5, 2011)

Now i have to find Msi laptop in chandni chowk.Have you ever seen MSI laptop in chandni chowk?


----------



## ithehappy (May 5, 2011)

Certainly I can't think of one. You know Chandni is full with HP and Dell, lets see if I find one, you keep trying in the mean time though


----------



## Tenida (May 5, 2011)

Ok.Thanks I wil try


----------



## mAYHEM (May 5, 2011)

Got a emachines 350 which is rebranded Acer Aspire One with Atom N450,1GB RAM,160 GB Hdd, Wifi b/g/n and Win7 Starter.
Bought a 500GB Seagate Momentus XT hdd which make's this little machine pretty fast.


----------



## Tenida (May 5, 2011)

Here the distributer cum dealer of MSI brand (motherboard,Graphics card and Notebook).

Now i have to look for the net book is available or not


----------



## ithehappy (May 5, 2011)

Vedant is listed, I am gonna call them.


----------



## Tenida (May 5, 2011)

If vedant stock this i will buy tomorrow


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 5, 2011)

Netbook is never good for long time internet surfing. I have Dell mini with 2 GB RAM, and i do not prefer to surf using my Dell mini.

Its only good for downloading and basic things like emailing. 

I will suggest you to get a normal laptop with 2 GB RAM and C2D processor. Should come around 25K


----------



## Tenida (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for suggestion buddy but I think fusion powered Netbooks are good for basic purpose like Browsing/movie watching etc and performance are similar to entry level desktops.


----------



## ithehappy (May 5, 2011)

ravi_9793 said:


> Netbook is never good for long time internet surfing. I have Dell mini with 2 GB RAM, and i do not prefer to surf using my Dell mini.
> 
> Its only good for downloading and basic things like emailing.
> 
> I will suggest you to get a normal laptop with 2 GB RAM and C2D processor. Should come around 25K


My purpose is Downloading, and that much surfing which is needed to Download 


Tenida said:


> If vedant stock this i will buy tomorrow


Good


----------

